# Puppy Love Superbowl Commerical



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2015)

My neighbor cut back some  trees on his property, and they fell onto my property. He came over to remove some  the large  cuttings, and he let my two outside dogs get out of my fenced yard.  I spent three hours looking for, and bringing them back to our yard today.  :tapfoot::tapfoot::tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad you found them Ina!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn inconsiderate Ina.  You'd think he'd at least help find your dogs.


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2015)

AZ Jim, He was burning the the cutting way in the back of his property, and said he couldn't hear me calling my dogs.  So I chained the gates, and he'll need to contact me the next time he does his tree trimming again in about two years.  :wave:


----------

